# Started cycling tank.....ick



## jeff5347 (Aug 15, 2011)

Ok so i have an ich dilema sol et me tell you how i got here. Ig otm y 75 all set up with my canister filter, black diamond substrate, heater and all the nessecary equipment. I was gonna do a fishless cycle but the 2 LFS I went to thought I was crazy when I said I was gonna add ammonia. So the second LFS said I give you fish to cycle the tank. He gave me about 20 1 inch or smaller feeder fish. I got the fish Wednesday afternoon so this has been almost 2 full days. Acclimated the fish to roughly 75 degrees and I know goldfish are more cooler water oriented. 
My question is I'm starting to see white specs on a few fish. I've seen ich before and know the tank is contaminated...correct? What should be my next approach? Treat the tank for ich, up the temp ect or remove the fish dump the water and clean everything and start over ? Man this suck but at least not 2 weeks into the cycle


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

Take everyone of the goldfish back to the seller. Ich cannot live without a host fish. Take temperature up to 90 and leave it for a few days. Then drop temp to 80 and go ahead with your fishless cycle. With the proper ammonia, you will cycle just fine. Plus, I don't think I would buy from this person again. If you still would like to purchase from this place, then you definately need to put all fish in a quaranteen tank. Actually, all new fish should go into a separate tank for a month. Hope you get the tank set up soon.


----------



## jeff5347 (Aug 15, 2011)

Yea I x'd that store off my list. If I up the temp to 90 do I 
wait on dosing the ammonia or just start after the fish are out. 
also so I don't need to break the tank down? I know high temps plus no host make ich die off but leaving the filter ,gravel, and such alone is not a problem? Oh also for the ammonia I know I need pure ammonia w no detergents ...is there a specific brand everyone likes?


----------



## Buerkletucson (Apr 8, 2014)

First wrong move was to take advice from the LFS..........

I agree with above mostly....
Remove the fish and start your fish-less cycle with ammonia immediately......the Ich will die shortly without a host. 
Absolutely no need to bump the temp to 90 IMHO......leave it as-is at 75 - 80F. 

By the time your fish-less cycle is complete your Ich will be gone and you'll be set to add your show fish.
Let it go 3-weeks to make sure your fully cycled and the Ich is completely gone. 
No need to remove anything other than a complete water change before adding fish.


----------



## jeff5347 (Aug 15, 2011)

Yea I'm realizing a lot of these stores have no clue or use ancient methods. Now just need to get the right ammonia. I appreciate all the advice. The tanks at 75-80 right now so I move the fish and dose ammonia....oh one more thing are plants OK in the tank while dosing w ammonia? I have a few amoazon swords.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Don't worry about your plants,you can research "silent cycles" if you want but you will fishless cycle fine with them.
Most don't want to use meds and raise temp with fish in as they are usaully stressed enough already.
Raising the temp during a fishless cycle should only speed up the cycle.It is not necessary as the ich will die without a fish host so definately get all the g fish out.2-3 weeks and you will be all clear definately,but for the most part pay attention to the fishless cycle portion of the show.
Most LFS have no clue(even the good ones) about fishless cycling with ammonia as they would make no money from it even if they did know(they don't sell ammonia,and it is super cheap).
Good luck,both previous posters gave good advice.


----------

